# The Loewe Basket



## PurseRookie0

I'm thinking of buying one but I'm not quite sure if it is worth the purchase as it might not last long since straw bags are pretty delicate. What do you guys think?


----------



## Katinahat

Hi, there some chat about this bag on the Loewe thread. I took mine on holiday this year and I loved carrying it. It’s quite robust for a straw bag. 


I like the adjustable straps which means it can be carried as a shoulder bag or in the hand. I took it to the pool, site-seeing, to markets and on shopping trips where it was so useful. After a month holiday it still looks as good as new. 

I was in France and many ladies carry something similar there. However, you could buy these bags in the markets for only about 40 euro so it’s certainly expensive (same could be said of any designer bag?). Nevertheless, I’m really pleased with it and think it should last a good while. Hope that helps.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I saw this at Neimans, and while it looks like great quality, your stuff is really out there for everyone to see. I have it on a wishlist and wouldn't turn it down if someone gifted it to me, but I'm a bit hard pressed to think about anything besides farmer's market shopping or pool items I would feel comfortable having out like that.


----------



## valkeakuulas

Just bought one and have been carrying it for the past two weeks. It seems to be quite robust and the leather straps are sturdy. The only weak point I might see unravelling are the top edges of the bag when you carry it on the shoulder and squeeze it against your body. I have mostly been carrying it at the crook of my arm. Also the bottom does bulge out if you stuff the bag with heavy stuff ie. groceries or books etc. I use the dust bag as the liner inside the bag and that works well if you fold it in nicely and I do think it also helps with distributing the weight around the base of the basket and you can "close" the dust bag so that all your stuff isn't on display.

Sure you can get a cheaper alternative but from designer labels basket bags Loewe's is the "cheapest". I do like their leather and hope it will soften up after some use.


----------



## levix

Hi everyone, I’m looking into purchasing a basket bag for the upcoming summer season and I’m torn on these two styles: the Square Basket Bag ($650) and the classic Basket Bag in small ($490). Does anyone own either and recommend them/have an opinion on its wear & tear? Thank you in advance!


----------



## mi.kay

oooh this thread came in the right time! i was also in hesitating between the two (and the newest paula's ibiza basket bag, see photo below) 



HONESTLY i struggled to choose between the 3 and but i still ordered the square basket (and the paula's ibiza parrot print drawstring pouch to act as an insert.) i felt like the square basket can also look suitable as an everyday errands bag.

i didn't choose the other two types of basket because of the wider opening..... it feels a bit less safe for me and i'm paranoid lol


----------



## despair

The square basket is a lot more structured than the other baskets, and works well as a small daily carry or even for work. There's also a lower chance of stuff spilling out which can be a problem for the original basket bag because it's a much wider opening. I've seen people try to overcome that by using the dust bag as an inner "lining" whereas the square basket can accommodate a generic bag organizer better.


----------



## atoizzard5

I have the square basket bag (the style woven with wool and cotton) and it’s excellent! I prefer it much more to the less structured one. It looks very elegant compared to the less structured one which looks more casual. Depends on your style and how you would use it.

See this thread for pics of the square bag: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-decide-loewe-or-chloe-basket-bag.1039761/


----------



## levix

Thanks everyone for your input! I’m definitely leaning more towards the square basket as an everyday bag and I really like the fact that you can wear it on your shoulder. I just wasn’t sure how well the raffia would wear or if there’d be structure loss since you would be putting your arm on top of the bag when wearing it on your shoulder.

I think the reason I was torn was the fact that the small basket bag looks like it could hold more since it’s less structured and more flexible. (And it also looks really cute on the crook of the arm/handheld)


----------



## Greentea

I like the shape and comfort of the square basket the best


----------



## atoizzard5

levix said:


> Thanks everyone for your input! I’m definitely leaning more towards the square basket as an everyday bag and I really like the fact that you can wear it on your shoulder. I just wasn’t sure how well the raffia would wear or if there’d be structure loss since you would be putting your arm on top of the bag when wearing it on your shoulder.
> 
> I think the reason I was torn was the fact that the small basket bag looks like it could hold more since it’s less structured and more flexible. (And it also looks really cute on the crook of the arm/handheld)



That’s true, the small basket bag looks like it’s more flexible and you wouldn’t have to worry about loss of structure. I can’t speak for the raffia only square tote as I have a sturdier style but I don’t think it would lose its shape so quickly.

It would be so much easier to see both...maybe you can order both and see for yourself?


----------



## HiromiT

Good thread as I love both styles and was contemplating these, as well as the raffia pochette for summer! I voted for the square basket since it can be carried on the shoulder. I prefer to be hands-free and am awkward when carrying bags in my hand or on my elbow.

Both are lovely so it depends on which is easier/comfier to carry.


----------



## levix

Thank you for everyone’s comments! I went with the square basket bag! I think it’d honestly be more versatile for me and being able to wear it on my shoulder is definitely a big pro.


----------



## mi.kay

levix said:


> Thank you for everyone’s comments! I went with the square basket bag! I think it’d honestly be more versatile for me and being able to wear it on my shoulder is definitely a big pro.
> 
> View attachment 5070267


congrats! 

im so jealous! this bag is sooooo sold out in my country and i can't seem to get my hands on one


----------



## mi.kay

levix said:


> Thank you for everyone’s comments! I went with the square basket bag! I think it’d honestly be more versatile for me and being able to wear it on my shoulder is definitely a big pro.
> 
> View attachment 5070267




I juuuust got mine yesterday (a few hours after i replied you, i received a call from my SA telling me the bag is available!)
I also got the paula's ibiza parrot pouch to act as a bag insert and it fits better than the dustbag. More photos on the thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/may-2021-purchases.1042253/


----------



## levix

mi.kay said:


> I juuuust got mine yesterday (a few hours after i replied you, i received a call from my SA telling me the bag is available!)
> I also got the paula's ibiza parrot pouch to act as a bag insert and it fits better than the dustbag. More photos on the thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/may-2021-purchases.1042253/
> 
> View attachment 5071774




Yay congrats to you too!! I’m glad you were finally able to get yours


----------



## phishfan

I got the honeycomb one recently with a black flower charm 

I also prefer the square shape basket bag, the other one seems floppy which would definitely annoy me


----------



## atoizzard5

phishfan said:


> I got the honeycomb one recently with a black flower charm
> 
> I also prefer the square shape basket bag, the other one seems floppy which would definitely annoy me



gorgeous!!!


----------



## mi.kay

it's been only 4 days of using the basket bag and the glazing on the handles have already peeled off.........

this is not the first time i have issues with Loewe's glazing.






I peeled off the glazing, and it doesn't seem too noticeable anyway.
while i'm not pleased with having to peel off the glazing by myself (especially only having the bag for 4 days), i'm still keeping it anyway because it was quite difficult to get this bag. 


Does anyone else also have problems with this? Will you return it? (Or email Loewe and tell them to fix their glazing problems)


----------



## despair

mi.kay said:


> it's been only 4 days of using the basket bag and the glazing on the handles have already peeled off.........
> 
> this is not the first time i have issues with Loewe's glazing.
> View attachment 5076254
> 
> View attachment 5076253
> 
> 
> 
> I peeled off the glazing, and it doesn't seem too noticeable anyway.
> while i'm not pleased with having to peel off the glazing by myself (especially only having the bag for 4 days), i'm still keeping it anyway because it was quite difficult to get this bag.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else also have problems with this? Will you return it? (Or email Loewe and tell them to fix their glazing problems)


The glazing on the curved part of my Anton backpack has also cracked at all the curve points but since it's pre-owned I haven't bothered to bring it in. Also not that obvious honestly. But a brand new bag like yours I would definitely feedback to the boutique at the very least...


----------



## tezshopa

I just purchased the small Square Basket Bag. Thank you so much for starting this thread! I wasn't sure if it's a good idea to purchase this bag, but you convinced me here.  I still feel a bit on splurge spending almost 500 euro for non-leather bag, but I guess Loewe basket bags never go out of style so it's a good investment.


----------



## Merkey

Hi All, 
I’m also considering these basket bags but I’d be grateful for feedback as to whether any of them are packable? Are the larger non square bags pliable enough to put on top of clothes in a suitcase and zip up or will that destroy the bag? My ideal bag would be a raffia or straw bag that is packable if I don’t feel like carrying it. There are small cross body raffia or straw bags but I’m curious to hear your thoughts on the basket bags. Unfortunately I won’t have a chance to try it out myself for a couple more weeks. 
Thanks very much!


----------



## atoizzard5

Merkey said:


> Hi All,
> I’m also considering these basket bags but I’d be grateful for feedback as to whether any of them are packable? Are the larger non square bags pliable enough to put on top of clothes in a suitcase and zip up or will that destroy the bag? My ideal bag would be a raffia or straw bag that is packable if I don’t feel like carrying it. There are small cross body raffia or straw bags but I’m curious to hear your thoughts on the basket bags. Unfortunately I won’t have a chance to try it out myself for a couple more weeks.
> Thanks very much!



Hi! I can’t speak from personal experience because I actually purchased the square basket bag and not the less structured one... but I have watched a lot of YT videos/reviews from people who have had the one you’re considering for 2+ years and they’ve said the quality is excellent and it is easily packable/maintains its shape. There are a lot of YT videos on this bag so I would recommend starting there if you haven’t already done so! 

Hopefully others can chime in!


----------



## Merkey

atoizzard5 said:


> Hi! I can’t speak from personal experience because I actually purchased the square basket bag and not the less structured one... but I have watched a lot of YT videos/reviews from people who have had the one you’re considering for 2+ years and they’ve said the quality is excellent and it is easily packable/maintains its shape. There are a lot of YT videos on this bag so I would recommend starting there if you haven’t already done so!
> 
> Hopefully others can chime in!




Thanks for the reply - I will look up on YouTube. The various basket bags are lovely and I’m hoping to find one that’s versatile and practical for the day we are all able to travel again. The anagram basket bag looks a bit more pliable to me too and I’ve got my eye on it!


----------



## WendiBoo

I have the classic basket bag and was also contemplating whether or not to buy the square basket or not.. 
Choice was pretty easy for me when Loewe released the special collection Loewe x Totoro and the only option was basket bag.


----------



## tlc1986

I have the classic basket bag in medium and love it!!! A few tips:
1. There is no lining in the bag so I use the dustbag on the inside to protect the bag.
2. Go in store to purchase the bag - don't do it online. The bags all vary in shape and even the leather can vary as they are hand made. I had about 3 different medium bags to pick from in the store. Two of them were a really strange shape and the third one was perfect.
3. I love the classic basket bag but you have to be gentle with it. I took it away on a trip and some of the weaving has come unstuck.


----------



## Elena S

For those owning both Neverfull MM and Loewe medium basket and looking for some organization, Samorga Neverfull organizer fits perfectly into the basket  (I have the 1.2 mm thick felt version):


----------



## Syma

Like you I was going back and forth on these too . Try and get to a store if you can , the square baskets are really small and a bit of a snug fit on the shoulder although you can adjust the handle and don’t hold a lot and the basket totes have a wide base and a very open top and would work well as a beach bag but are better for hand carry and not for everyday. I opted for the cushion tote instead . I tried hard to make the basket bags work for me but was too worried about stuff falling out or hands going into my bag even with an organiser!


----------



## Greentea

Merkey said:


> Hi All,
> I’m also considering these basket bags but I’d be grateful for feedback as to whether any of them are packable? Are the larger non square bags pliable enough to put on top of clothes in a suitcase and zip up or will that destroy the bag? My ideal bag would be a raffia or straw bag that is packable if I don’t feel like carrying it. There are small cross body raffia or straw bags but I’m curious to hear your thoughts on the basket bags. Unfortunately I won’t have a chance to try it out myself for a couple more weeks.
> Thanks very much!


The shell tote would be the most packable


----------



## despair

I think the slit tote would be quite packable as well. The square baskets are all structured and I won't wanna risk deforming them when packing into a suitcase or similar...


----------



## Merkey

Thank you both! I’ll have a look at those options


----------



## Searno29

Hi all! I’m in need of some help! My wife has been going on and on about how she would love a Loewe basket bag and I’d love to surprise her with one. I went on the website to look at their options but there are so many variations! I think I like these two options the most. I guess she would use it on summery days and holidays and not only as a beach bag. I want to hear from people who may own one (or both?) about the quality of these bags and longevity. My experience with straw bags are cheap things my mum used to buy from markets (I grew up in the south of Spain) that would last a year or two and then need replacing. I’m of course hesitant to buy a bag this expensive to find out it’s the same thing but has a Loewe logo in leather and priced at about x200 more than a market straw bag. Whilst I technically can get to a boutique it would ruin the surprise so I would prefer to buy online. Anyone has any ideas or suggestions that can point me in the right direction? I’m leaning towards the small square one with white leather detailing for structure and perceived longevity but love the design and look of the second one more…hence the need for some guidance. Thanks in advance


----------



## despair

Searno29 said:


> Hi all! I’m in need of some help! My wife has been going on and on about how she would love a Loewe basket bag and I’d love to surprise her with one. I went on the website to look at their options but there are so many variations! I think I like these two options the most. I guess she would use it on summery days and holidays and not only as a beach bag. I want to hear from people who may own one (or both?) about the quality of these bags and longevity. My experience with straw bags are cheap things my mum used to buy from markets (I grew up in the south of Spain) that would last a year or two and then need replacing. I’m of course hesitant to buy a bag this expensive to find out it’s the same thing but has a Loewe logo in leather and priced at about x200 more than a market straw bag. Whilst I technically can get to a boutique it would ruin the surprise so I would prefer to buy online. Anyone has any ideas or suggestions that can point me in the right direction? I’m leaning towards the small square one with white leather detailing for structure and perceived longevity but love the design and look of the second one more…hence the need for some guidance. Thanks in advance


Have you considered the small square basket in tan leather instead of white? I think it will have more longevity since that was one of your criteria - white leather will show transfer, dirt and wear and tear more easily. The square basket is smaller but much more structured and less likely to have things fall out. I would say that it's a luxury product but isn't too far off from the "cheap" straw bags apart from a more refined weave (and the leather details), to be very honest, but like all luxury goods a lot of its price lies in the perceived value and not actual cost to produce the item... 

Hope that helps!


----------



## atoizzard5

Searno29 said:


> Hi all! I’m in need of some help! My wife has been going on and on about how she would love a Loewe basket bag and I’d love to surprise her with one. I went on the website to look at their options but there are so many variations! I think I like these two options the most. I guess she would use it on summery days and holidays and not only as a beach bag. I want to hear from people who may own one (or both?) about the quality of these bags and longevity. My experience with straw bags are cheap things my mum used to buy from markets (I grew up in the south of Spain) that would last a year or two and then need replacing. I’m of course hesitant to buy a bag this expensive to find out it’s the same thing but has a Loewe logo in leather and priced at about x200 more than a market straw bag. Whilst I technically can get to a boutique it would ruin the surprise so I would prefer to buy online. Anyone has any ideas or suggestions that can point me in the right direction? I’m leaning towards the small square one with white leather detailing for structure and perceived longevity but love the design and look of the second one more…hence the need for some guidance. Thanks in advance



How thoughtful of you! I’m sure she will love whatever you buy for her.

Like @despair I also recommend the square basket tote. I have seen a YouTube review of the second one you posted and it is quite small and items aren’t very secure in there.

The most popular loewe basket bag right now is this style and while still pricey for what it is, it’s cheaper than the square option: https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/...n-palm-leaf-and-calfskin/327.02.S92-2435.html

I personally prefer the square one and own one myself! The one I have is sold out though. The square style fits comfortably on the shoulder and holds daily essentials without falling out of the bag. I have used basket bags for years so I love having a Loewe one now.


----------



## Searno29

Hi @despair, thanks for getting back to me. I did consider the tan one, it’s just she has a lot of tan bags and I thought this might be a gentle way to use a white bag as it’ll only be used for summer. Don’t get me wrong I don’t expect this to last years but she would be annoyed (as would I) if it fell apart after a year or two. I think the structured one looks like it’ll fray less easily, am I right in assuming this? I just love the design of the anagram!


----------



## Searno29

atoizzard5 said:


> How thoughtful of you! I’m sure she will love whatever you buy for her.
> 
> Like @despair I also recommend the square basket tote. I have seen a YouTube review of the second one you posted and it is quite small and items aren’t very secure in there.
> 
> The most popular loewe basket bag right now is this style and while still pricey for what it is, it’s cheaper than the square option: https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/...n-palm-leaf-and-calfskin/327.02.S92-2435.html
> 
> I personally prefer the square one and own one myself! The one I have is sold out though. The square style fits comfortably on the shoulder and holds daily essentials without falling out of the bag. I have used basket bags for years so I love having a Loewe one now.


Hi there, thanks for your lovely reply. I much prefer the look of the square one and I think she would too. The one you posted I don’t understand, it looks wonky!? I guess it has to be made like this but it reallyyy reminds me of the cheaper market bags I was on about earlier, just with a Loewe piece of leather slapped on it. They have one with leather trim on their website but again, that looks wonky too so I’m not convinced. The tan and white leather one seem to be available on the UK website so I think I’m going to take the plunge and get her one. Now need to decide on colour!


----------



## atoizzard5

Searno29 said:


> Hi there, thanks for your lovely reply. I much prefer the look of the square one and I think she would too. The one you posted I don’t understand, it looks wonky!? I guess it has to be made like this but it reallyyy reminds me of the cheaper market bags I was on about earlier, just with a Loewe piece of leather slapped on it. They have one with leather trim on their website but again, that looks wonky too so I’m not convinced. The tan and white leather one seem to be available on the UK website so I think I’m going to take the plunge and get her one. Now need to decide on colour!



yes I agree! The popular one is wonky and I think that is the appeal lol.

I think tan is a nicer colour in the long run! White may get stained or discoloured over time. However if you think she has a number of tan bags then go for the white! White is great for summer and it’s a fresh take on the basket. Both colours are lovely and will be easy to style. Good luck


----------



## despair

Searno29 said:


> Hi @despair, thanks for getting back to me. I did consider the tan one, it’s just she has a lot of tan bags and I thought this might be a gentle way to use a white bag as it’ll only be used for summer. Don’t get me wrong I don’t expect this to last years but she would be annoyed (as would I) if it fell apart after a year or two. I think the structured one looks like it’ll fray less easily, am I right in assuming this? I just love the design of the anagram!


Yes the square basket holds up quite well to use from what I've seen. There will be slight fraying regardless but it feels like it can last for some time. However, this design has been out for about a year I think so I haven't seen anything older than that.


----------



## mi.kay

mi.kay said:


> I juuuust got mine yesterday (a few hours after i replied you, i received a call from my SA telling me the bag is available!)
> I also got the paula's ibiza parrot pouch to act as a bag insert and it fits better than the dustbag. More photos on the thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/may-2021-purchases.1042253/
> 
> View attachment 5071774



Been in the forum for 9 years and to my surprise today my bag was featured on the purseblog!  https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-july-30th/


----------



## papertiger

mi.kay said:


> Been in the forum for 9 years and to my surprise today my bag was featured on the purseblog!  https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-july-30th/



Well, it's a beautiful bag and a wonderful picture, congratulations


----------



## Searno29

Just wanted to update everyone, the wife and I managed to get to a Loewe store in Puerto Banus and they had all the basket bags available. We ended up going with the one I preferred, so not the classic and not the square one. The square one was way too small in real life and the classic wasn’t comfortable for her over the shoulder. Now need to get a holiday booked to use it! Thanks for your inputs!


----------



## fsadeli

Searno29 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone, the wife and I managed to get to a Loewe store in Puerto Banus and they had all the basket bags available. We ended up going with the one I preferred, so not the classic and not the square one. The square one was way too small in real life and the classic wasn’t comfortable for her over the shoulder. Now need to get a holiday booked to use it! Thanks for your inputs!


congrats! Could you share some pictures with us? ❤️


----------



## Searno29

fsadeli said:


> congrats! Could you share some pictures with us? ❤


I will when it’s unboxed


----------



## Addy

How stable are basket bags? Can they take much weight?


----------



## Katinahat

Addy said:


> How stable are basket bags? Can they take much weight?


Mine is completely stable. I looked at a few and chose one that stood up well. I’ve used it in a market on holiday to buy bread, fruit and vegetables etc. It holds lots. Here it is ready to go on holiday this weekend.


----------



## Greentea

BittyMonkey said:


> I saw this at Neimans, and while it looks like great quality, your stuff is really out there for everyone to see. I have it on a wishlist and wouldn't turn it down if someone gifted it to me, but I'm a bit hard pressed to think about anything besides farmer's market shopping or pool items I would feel comfortable having out like that.


I stuff the drawstring dust bag in mine and it makes it hold more, hides your stuff, and makes a cute liner


----------



## Addy

Katinahat said:


> Mine is completely stable. I looked at a few and chose one that stood up well. I’ve used it in a market on holiday to buy bread, fruit and vegetables etc. It holds lots. Here it is ready to go on holiday this weekend.
> View attachment 5323352


Thank you so much for responding! No Loewe close to me so your comments are super helpful in making decisions on my next item. I am seriously addicted!


----------



## Addy

Greentea said:


> I stuff the drawstring dust bag in mine and it makes it hold more, hides your stuff, and makes a cute liner


That is brilliant!


----------



## Katinahat

Addy said:


> Thank you so much for responding! No Loewe close to me so your comments are super helpful in making decisions on my next item. I am seriously addicted!


A pleasure! My recommendation is to order it from more than one place and keep the one you love the best. Mine is the larger size but they vary quite a bit so it’s smaller than some of them. I like the fact it’s taller but still got a narrower top opening than some of the large size had. I wanted it to work as carry in and some were just too big. Needs to fit in all my beach or pool gear!


----------



## Addy

Katinahat said:


> A pleasure! My recommendation is to order it from more than one place and keep the one you love the best. Mine is the larger size but they vary quite a bit so it’s smaller than some of them. I like the fact it’s taller but still got a narrower top opening than some of the large size had. I wanted it to work as carry in and some were just too big. Needs to fit in all my beach or pool gear!


Great suggestion! Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

Addy said:


> Great suggestion! Thank you!


Here she is doing her best work on a winter sun holiday. A day by the sea!


----------



## rglover

Any updates on how people’s basket bags are holding up? I just bought the raffia pochette, but pretty concerned about keeping it as the aftercare guide says Loewe does NOT fix raffia/basket items and once they are damaged, that’s it and good luck.
Really torn on if it’s worth it to keep, hoping it’s usable for many many years and not 1-2.


----------



## rglover

Also - does the raffia/straw rub against anyone’s clothing and damage the clothes? Or is it fine? Heard mixed things about straw bags


----------



## Greentea

rglover said:


> Also - does the raffia/straw rub against anyone’s clothing and damage the clothes? Or is it fine? Heard mixed things about straw bags


Mine doesn’t rub. I’ve only had it 3 months and so far it’s perfect! I do use my dust bag as a liner which helps protect the interior.


----------



## Addy

I bit the bullet and bought the small!


----------



## Katinahat

rglover said:


> Any updates on how people’s basket bags are holding up? I just bought the raffia pochette, but pretty concerned about keeping it as the aftercare guide says Loewe does NOT fix raffia/basket items and once they are damaged, that’s it and good luck.
> Really torn on if it’s worth it to keep, hoping it’s usable for many many years and not 1-2.


I inspected several closely for a good tight weave and size before picking one as they were quite different. Mine is wearing well.


----------



## Katinahat

Addy said:


> I bit the bullet and bought the small!


Ooo, how exciting! I can’t wait to see photos.


----------



## Greentea

Addy said:


> I bit the bullet and bought the small!


OOh we are twins! The small has been so fun!


----------



## jen_sparro

Addy said:


> I bit the bullet and bought the small!



Please post pics when it arrives! I'm starting to seriously eye up the small (even though we're heading into winter in Aus)


----------



## Addy

jen_sparro said:


> Please post pics when it arrives! I'm starting to seriously eye up the small (even though we're heading into winter in Aus)


Will do!


----------



## Addy

Small Basket has arrived! It was sent in a sealed box with Loewe information on the outside, inside the Farfetch shipping box. Upon opening, the Basket was inside a gauzy dust bag with the Loewe dust bag folded up inside (using this would require that the Basket go in sideways so I am using the gauzy one instead). It weighs a whopping 233 grams so extremely light. The charm likely weighs as much if not more than the Basket! The straps are very soft and you can change how they attach. I have attached them the "usual" way.


----------



## gloomfilter

Addy said:


> Small Basket has arrived! It was sent in a sealed box with Loewe information on the outside, inside the Farfetch shipping box. Upon opening, the Basket was inside a gauzy dust bag with the Loewe dust bag folded up inside (using this would require that the Basket go in sideways so I am using the gauzy one instead). It weighs a whopping 233 grams so extremely light. The charm likely weighs as much if not more than the Basket! The straps are very soft and you can change how they attach. I have attached them the "usual" way.



The charm is so perfect for the bag!! Congratulations!


----------



## jen_sparro

Addy said:


> Small Basket has arrived! It was sent in a sealed box with Loewe information on the outside, inside the Farfetch shipping box. Upon opening, the Basket was inside a gauzy dust bag with the Loewe dust bag folded up inside (using this would require that the Basket go in sideways so I am using the gauzy one instead). It weighs a whopping 233 grams so extremely light. The charm likely weighs as much if not more than the Basket! The straps are very soft and you can change how they attach. I have attached them the "usual" way.


Congratulations @Addy  She's a beauty! The charm is perfection- screams summer/vacation vibes. 
Do the straps fit over your shoulder? I see most people carrying it by hand but I think they look long enough?


----------



## pinkrose398

Addy said:


> Small Basket has arrived! It was sent in a sealed box with Loewe information on the outside, inside the Farfetch shipping box. Upon opening, the Basket was inside a gauzy dust bag with the Loewe dust bag folded up inside (using this would require that the Basket go in sideways so I am using the gauzy one instead). It weighs a whopping 233 grams so extremely light. The charm likely weighs as much if not more than the Basket! The straps are very soft and you can change how they attach. I have attached them the "usual" way.
> 
> View attachment 5367714
> View attachment 5367715



Ahh its so cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Greentea

jen_sparro said:


> Congratulations @Addy  She's a beauty! The charm is perfection- screams summer/vacation vibes.
> Do the straps fit over your shoulder? I see most people carrying it by hand but I think they look long enough?


I have this same bag and it does fit. To make it easier and less likely to slip off, I thread one strap through the other and just hoist it on my shoulder with the one outer strap.


----------



## jen_sparro

Greentea said:


> I have this same bag and it does fit. To make it easier and less likely to slip off, I thread one strap through the other and just hoist it on my shoulder with the one outer strap.



Thanks @Greentea  this bag may find it's way into my shopping cart very soon!


----------



## Addy

gloomfilter said:


> The charm is so perfect for the bag!! Congratulations!


Thank you! I may try one of those button flower ones as they are way lighter.


----------



## Addy

jen_sparro said:


> Congratulations @Addy  She's a beauty! The charm is perfection- screams summer/vacation vibes.
> Do the straps fit over your shoulder? I see most people carrying it by hand but I think they look long enough?


They should... let me take some pics!


----------



## Addy

jen_sparro said:


> Congratulations @Addy  She's a beauty! The charm is perfection- screams summer/vacation vibes.
> Do the straps fit over your shoulder? I see most people carrying it by hand but I think they look long enough?


Short setting: I can wear it over my shoulder but it is right under my armpit and I have to squish the bag against my body.
Long setting: I still have to squish the bag against my body.

IMHO, the Small Basket is hard to wear over the shoulder as its structure is fairly wide. I also do not do well with a wider shoulder strap as they tend to fall off my shoulder more than thin ones. I am just under 5' tall.


----------



## Greentea

Addy said:


> Short setting: I can wear it over my shoulder but it is right under my armpit and I have to squish the bag against my body.
> Long setting: I still have to squish the bag against my body.
> 
> IMHO, the Small Basket is hard to wear over the shoulder as its structure is fairly wide. I also do not do well with a wider shoulder strap as they tend to fall off my shoulder more than thin ones. I am just under 5' tall.
> 
> View attachment 5372295
> View attachment 5372296


Yeah, I don't carry mine a long way like this, but it's nice in a pinch if you need to


----------



## jen_sparro

Addy said:


> Short setting: I can wear it over my shoulder but it is right under my armpit and I have to squish the bag against my body.
> Long setting: I still have to squish the bag against my body.
> 
> IMHO, the Small Basket is hard to wear over the shoulder as its structure is fairly wide. I also do not do well with a wider shoulder strap as they tend to fall off my shoulder more than thin ones. I am just under 5' tall.



Thank you so much @Addy for taking the time to take those photos-super helpful. I don't have a store that stocks Loewe near me so I don't have a chance to see them in person.


----------



## Addy

jen_sparro said:


> Thank you so much @Addy for taking the time to take those photos-super helpful. I don't have a store that stocks Loewe near me so I don't have a chance to see them in person.


You’re welcome! I have to buy blind too as no Loewe where I am.


----------



## Peargood

Hi, will like to know how your basket bags are holding up, especially those who have gotten the small squarish tote? I am so tempted to get one but concerned if it is durable. At the same time, will the fibres snag onto clothes? Thanks!


----------



## mi.kay

Peargood said:


> Hi, will like to know how your basket bags are holding up, especially those who have gotten the small squarish tote? I am so tempted to get one but concerned if it is durable. At the same time, will the fibres snag onto clothes? Thanks!



Hello there! I'd like to share my experience with this bag. I've used this for about a year and I rotate it pretty often with my other bags. The rattan has held up really well, no fibers snagging onto clothes. The shape is still structured and no distortion noticeable. I do sometimes carry this bag on the shoulder when I need to use both my hands, though, it should be noted that the opening is bulky and not meant to worn on the shoulder for long periods. I also use a drawstring bag as an insert, to keep the interior clean.


----------



## Peargood

mi.kay said:


> Hello there! I'd like to share my experience with this bag. I've used this for about a year and I rotate it pretty often with my other bags. The rattan has held up really well, no fibers snagging onto clothes. The shape is still structured and no distortion noticeable. I do sometimes carry this bag on the shoulder when I need to use both my hands, though, it should be noted that the opening is bulky and not meant to worn on the shoulder for long periods. I also use a drawstring bag as an insert, to keep the interior clean.
> 
> View attachment 5386518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386525



Thank you for the detailed review! I've already gotten the bag online and just waiting for the delivery to happen next week.


----------



## fsadeli

mi.kay said:


> Hello there! I'd like to share my experience with this bag. I've used this for about a year and I rotate it pretty often with my other bags. The rattan has held up really well, no fibers snagging onto clothes. The shape is still structured and no distortion noticeable. I do sometimes carry this bag on the shoulder when I need to use both my hands, though, it should be noted that the opening is bulky and not meant to worn on the shoulder for long periods. I also use a drawstring bag as an insert, to keep the interior clean.
> 
> View attachment 5386518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386525



Love this basket! Definitely on my wishlist!


----------



## Peargood

It's here and I'm in love. 
The colourway is so versatile and it matches with almost everything


----------



## pinkrose398

Please delete if this is not allowed but I've been eyeing the Loewe basket for a while now but I honestly cannot convince myself to spend $600+ on a straw bag. I did check it out in person in Singapore and the leather is so beautiful and soft, but it's still like 90% made of straw. Also, I was in vacation in Maldives earlier this year and I brought another rattan bag with me and the pleather on that bag got super gross with all of the sunscreen on my skin and hands. It would be super upsetting if that happened to a beautiful Loewe bag.

I feel like Instagram must have known that I've been looking at the Loewe basket because it showed this as a sponsored post. It's made in Spain, the shape is similar to the Loewe basket, AND the straps are real leather. I find that a lot of the basket bags I've been looking at at this price point all have pleather handles. The pricing seems reasonable too. What do you guys think? It even comes with the drawstring bag interior "lining."


----------



## mi.kay

pinkrose398 said:


> Please delete if this is not allowed but I've been eyeing the Loewe basket for a while now but I honestly cannot convince myself to spend $600+ on a straw bag. I did check it out in person in Singapore and the leather is so beautiful and soft, but it's still like 90% made of straw. Also, I was in vacation in Maldives earlier this year and I brought another rattan bag with me and the pleather on that bag got super gross with all of the sunscreen on my skin and hands. It would be super upsetting if that happened to a beautiful Loewe bag.
> 
> I feel like Instagram must have known that I've been looking at the Loewe basket because it showed this as a sponsored post. It's made in Spain, the shape is similar to the Loewe basket, AND the straps are real leather. I find that a lot of the basket bags I've been looking at at this price point all have pleather handles. The pricing seems reasonable too. What do you guys think? It even comes with the drawstring bag interior "lining."




As with a LV canvas tote, or a Cartier jewelry, we're not only paying for the bag, or for gold, we're mostly paying for the brand.

If all you want is a straw bag, go for a brandless one which will be more worth the money. It's cute and fitting for the beach or vacation. Or you can save up for a proper leather bag for daily use.

Personally, I like the Loewe logo, so I purchased their basket bag. Been using it for 1 year in Malaysia (same weather as Sg), it's held up well and the handles are ok, even with all my sweat, and I sweat a lot. the leather is still matte and not clammy feeling. Hope that helpss!


----------



## Katinahat

mi.kay said:


> As with a LV canvas tote, or a Cartier jewelry, we're not only paying for the bag, or for gold, we're mostly paying for the brand.
> 
> If all you want is a straw bag, go for a brandless one which will be more worth the money. It's cute and fitting for the beach or vacation. Or you can save up for a proper leather bag for daily use.
> 
> Personally, I like the Loewe logo, so I purchased their basket bag. Been using it for 1 year in Malaysia (same weather as Sg), it's held up well and the handles are ok, even with all my sweat, and I sweat a lot. the leather is still matte and not clammy feeling. Hope that helpss!


Couldn’t have said it better myself. I feel the same about my Loewe. It hasn’t been spoiled by suncream at all.


----------



## pinkrose398

mi.kay said:


> As with a LV canvas tote, or a Cartier jewelry, we're not only paying for the bag, or for gold, we're mostly paying for the brand.
> 
> If all you want is a straw bag, go for a brandless one which will be more worth the money. It's cute and fitting for the beach or vacation. Or you can save up for a proper leather bag for daily use.
> 
> Personally, I like the Loewe logo, so I purchased their basket bag. Been using it for 1 year in Malaysia (same weather as Sg), it's held up well and the handles are ok, even with all my sweat, and I sweat a lot. the leather is still matte and not clammy feeling. Hope that helpss!


Thanks, that does help! I was really worried about how the leather would hold up on vacation, especially because my other rattan bag was basically falling apart after a week in Maldives with all the sunscreen and sweat. Glad to hear that you've been using it with no issues in Malaysia. I normally live in Canada so the weather here is pretty mild, but I can see myself using the Loewe basket mostly on vacation so I was thinking about it in the context of hot tropical weather.


----------



## HavPlenty

Got this bag for summer. Was looking around for straw/raffia bags and this little tote caught my eye.  

So cute and I am so excited to use it on vacation. It's smaller than I expected but it still works.


----------



## Addy

HavPlenty said:


> Got this bag for summer. Was looking around for straw/raffia bags and this little tote caught my eye.
> 
> So cute and I am so excited to use it on vacation. It's smaller than I expected but it still works.



This style is just so classy. Great choice!


----------



## Lillianlm

I

I normally never buy open topped handbags, but I fell in love with this bag last year and used it with the dust bag. Then, a few months ago, I saw this owl sack online and impulsively bought it. Now I’m marrying the two and I couldn’t be happier. They are coming to the beach with me this weekend.


----------



## Katinahat

HavPlenty said:


> Got this bag for summer. Was looking around for straw/raffia bags and this little tote caught my eye.
> 
> So cute and I am so excited to use it on vacation. It's smaller than I expected but it still works.
> 
> View attachment 5406120


Great choice. Enjoy carrying.


Lillianlm said:


> View attachment 5406632
> View attachment 5406633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> I normally never buy open topped handbags, but I fell in love with this bag last year and used it with the dust bag. Then, a few months ago, I saw this owl sack online and impulsively bought it. Now I’m marrying the two and I couldn’t be happier. They are coming to the beach with me this weekend.


I do that with mine too (different style). A canvas drawstring bag is great inside it sometimes. I love the colours on your bags (both the Loewe and liner).


----------



## sassification

Does anyone have this bag? Is it worth the price tag? 

I feel like elephant grass seems the sturdiest or hardiest amongst all the grass bags.. like rafgia, straw, palm leaves.. anyone can share insights?


----------



## sassification

Unboxing time! My first loewe bag


----------



## sassification

Is this bag not as popular or loved? The SA told me nobody's really asking for this bag.. in a way i am like yay! I am kind of over bags that i see everywhere and i like yo carry something less mainstream nowadays.. ♡.♡ 

The square basket bags are nice, but the SA told me it will unravel more easily than this bag, which feels so much sturdier

I still think i am slightly mad to spend $1K on a basket bag.. sigh. But its been on my mind and its one of the more reasonable basket bags amongst designer brands

N i think i got tired of leather and canvas bags which are heavier and also show wear in time anyways.. might as well buy something i like


----------



## Limelightlane

sassification said:


> Is this bag not as popular or loved? The SA told me nobody's really asking for this bag.. in a way i am like yay! I am kind of over bags that i see everywhere and i like yo carry something less mainstream nowadays.. ♡.♡
> 
> The square basket bags are nice, but the SA told me it will unravel more easily than this bag, which feels so much sturdier
> 
> I still think i am slightly mad to spend $1K on a basket bag.. sigh. But its been on my mind and its one of the more reasonable basket bags amongst designer brands
> 
> N i think i got tired of leather and canvas bags which are heavier and also show wear in time anyways.. might as well buy something i like
> View attachment 5410997
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410999


I've been eyeing that one too since last year or the small square in white. Looks so fab on you!


----------



## viewwing

sassification said:


> Is this bag not as popular or loved? The SA told me nobody's really asking for this bag.. in a way i am like yay! I am kind of over bags that i see everywhere and i like yo carry something less mainstream nowadays.. ♡.♡
> 
> The square basket bags are nice, but the SA told me it will unravel more easily than this bag, which feels so much sturdier
> 
> I still think i am slightly mad to spend $1K on a basket bag.. sigh. But its been on my mind and its one of the more reasonable basket bags amongst designer brands
> 
> N i think i got tired of leather and canvas bags which are heavier and also show wear in time anyways.. might as well buy something i like
> View attachment 5410997
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410999


Such a chic relaxed vibe. I love it!


----------



## sassification

Chauwall said:


> I've been eyeing that one too since last year or the small square in white. Looks so fab on you!



Thank you!  i actually sold my chanel deauville tote and replaced with this.. the deauville tote cost $4~5k and essentially raffia and leather materials.. the raffia gets unravelled or furry after a few uses.. i will monitor and see how this wears but the price is 20% of chanel's -.-"  sure the resale value is not as high as chanel but it is also not as common which is what i like about it


----------



## sassification

viewwing said:


> Such a chic relaxed vibe. I love it!



Thank you! I love to wear super casual clothes, or dresses midi maxi in general.. so i am quite over formal looking bags in leather


----------



## fettfleck

So, took the basket for my vacation. I am excited to see how it will hold up.

Size really is more for the day stroll or evening stroll to dinner. For that it is supercute. It fits quite some stuff, but not enough for like a beach day. Also does not fit my iPad except if I put it in upright.


----------



## sassification

Added my own donut bag charm to the back of bag, in case i pick it up the wrong side or want a change in look.. i use a smaller loewe dustbag within, actually this fits less than my NF MM, i fit about an umbrella, 500ml bottle and my LV cosmetics pouch in PM for my stray items.. will throw in my HP and maybe squeeze a small cardigan in.. definitely cant bring to the beach with thick beach towels


----------



## Addy

Katinahat said:


> Great choice. Enjoy carrying.
> 
> I do that with mine too (different style). A canvas drawstring bag is great inside it sometimes. I love the colours on your bags (both the Loewe and liner).
> View attachment 5408512
> View attachment 5408513


Is your Basket the medium? I love it!


----------



## Addy

fettfleck said:


> So, took the basket for my vacation. I am excited to see how it will hold up.
> 
> Size really is more for the day stroll or evening stroll to dinner. For that it is supercute. It fits quite some stuff, but not enough for like a beach day. Also does not fit my iPad except if I put it in upright.
> 
> View attachment 5411627


I agree about the size. I did however fit a small takeout container and a small bunch of bananas in my small Basket when I went for brunch and then to the market.


----------



## Addy

sassification said:


> Added my own donut bag charm to the back of bag, in case i pick it up the wrong side or want a change in look.. i use a smaller loewe dustbag within, actually this fits less than my NF MM, i fit about an umbrella, 500ml bottle and my LV cosmetics pouch in PM for my stray items.. will throw in my HP and maybe squeeze a small cardigan in.. definitely cant bring to the beach with thick beach towels
> 
> View attachment 5412265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412266
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412267


Looks fantastic on you and I love the donut charm on the other side!


----------



## pennykittycat

Saw a question earlier regarding wear/tear and if snags on clothing. I purchased the shell basket bag last summer and while I love that it is great for carrying over your shoulder, I did find that it snagged some of the dresses/shirts I was wearing when silk or delicate fabric. On the plus side- it's held up and looks like new despite taking to beach, pool, wearing to dinner-- so getting shoved under chairs, in luggage etc- I was actually hoping it would soften up a little more!

And love the donut charm in those pictures!!

Does anyone have any tips to help mitigate the snagging on fabric/clothing or similar experience with the shell bag? Now that I know, will just be more selective with what I wearing when carry it... thanks!! (or perhaps I need the medium basket bag in rosemary!!)


----------



## Lola24

sassification said:


> Thank you!  i actually sold my chanel deauville tote and replaced with this.. the deauville tote cost $4~5k and essentially raffia and leather materials.. the raffia gets unravelled or furry after a few uses.. i will monitor and see how this wears but the price is 20% of chanel's -.-"  sure the resale value is not as high as chanel but it is also not as common which is what i like about it


I have 2, I absolutely LOVE them, I live in Hawaii and use them year round.... so far wearing very good, especially for the price!


----------



## DME

Lillianlm said:


> View attachment 5406632
> View attachment 5406633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> I normally never buy open topped handbags, but I fell in love with this bag last year and used it with the dust bag. Then, a few months ago, I saw this owl sack online and impulsively bought it. Now I’m marrying the two and I couldn’t be happier. They are coming to the beach with me this weekend.



Any chance you can share where you purchased this sack? TIA!


----------



## Lillianlm

DME said:


> Any chance you can share where you purchased this sack? TIA!



It’s a Loewe Small Owl Print Cotton Drawstring Pouch that I purchased in December 2021 on Nordstrom’s website.


----------



## sassification

pennykittycat said:


> Saw a question earlier regarding wear/tear and if snags on clothing. I purchased the shell basket bag last summer and while I love that it is great for carrying over your shoulder, I did find that it snagged some of the dresses/shirts I was wearing when silk or delicate fabric. On the plus side- it's held up and looks like new despite taking to beach, pool, wearing to dinner-- so getting shoved under chairs, in luggage etc- I was actually hoping it would soften up a little more!
> 
> And love the donut charm in those pictures!!
> 
> Does anyone have any tips to help mitigate the snagging on fabric/clothing or similar experience with the shell bag? Now that I know, will just be more selective with what I wearing when carry it... thanks!! (or perhaps I need the medium basket bag in rosemary!!)



I wear mostly cotton ,denim and polyester, so far i dont see amy issues.. i wish the shell bag was softer too.. but if it was softer, it may not be as hardy so i m trying to embrace it in totality.. haha.

Brought it with me on vacay, now i am so tempted by the square straw bag.. i think loewe has good quality straw bags


----------



## Katinahat

Addy said:


> Is your Basket the medium? I love it!


Mine is a large so big enough for the beach, food markets etc which is what I was looking for.

I was lucky enough to be able to pick from 3 larges IRL. As hand woven unique pieces they were all quite different and the dimensions were a guide only. I picked the smallest large with the tightest weave. Some of the larges were hugely wider at the top varying over 10cm between the smallest large and the biggest. I like mine because it is a little deeper than the medium but not overwhelming. The dimensions are actually similar to the medium.

It fits nicely over my shoulder and is quite comfortable despite its size.


----------



## Addy

Katinahat said:


> Mine is a large so big enough for the beach, food markets etc which is what I was looking for.
> 
> I was lucky enough to be able to pick from 3 larges IRL. As hand woven unique pieces they were all quite different and the dimensions were a guide only. I picked the smallest large with the tightest weave. Some of the larges were hugely wider at the top varying over 10cm between the smallest large and the biggest. I like mine because it is a little deeper than the medium but not overwhelming. The dimensions are actually similar to the medium.
> 
> It fits nicely over my shoulder and is quite comfortable despite its size.
> View attachment 5415610


An SA sent me pics of the mediums and one was much bigger than the rest - looked like a large almost. Yes! I was thinking market and other events where I'd need more space as the small is definitely not big enough.

Love your pic!


----------



## Katinahat

Addy said:


> An SA sent me pics of the mediums and one was much bigger than the rest - looked like a large almost. Yes! I was thinking market and other events where I'd need more space as the small is definitely not big enough.
> 
> Love your pic!


Thanks! I thhibk the medium would be good for you. The large, if it’s got a wide top, could be overwhelming and looks that way in the online Loewe pics. Mine was a good compromise so if you can get in to see them IRL it’s worth it. Prices, like everything, have gone up loads too.


----------



## Katinahat

Oh wow, what does everyone think of this style they are doing now?


----------



## fettfleck

Addy said:


> I agree about the size. I did however fit a small takeout container and a small bunch of bananas in my small Basket when I went for brunch and then to the market.



Yes, it also is not small! I took it for a stroll several days and had still plenty of space, though even packing a small other purse while using the cactus pouch (which limited the space). Put some things outside the pouch, too. Pretty cool summer bag. I did not regret splurging on it.

Here is a size reference pic, perhaps that is helpful for those who is debating about the sizing. I am 5“2‘, no heels on the pic. I thought the size look perfect on me, the medium also looked good, but not so cute anymore (I know, vain. ). The medium looked more like a tote, while the small still looked like a handbag.






The elephant basket I think is kind of cute, especially the striped one, but would be too playful for my style... I would rather enjoy the smaller coin purses. But, that is just my preference.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Oh wow, what does everyone think of this style they are doing now?
> 
> View attachment 5417503



It is super cute and I find it more understated that their other animal bags for some reason. While it wouldn’t be my usual style, I can do a little more playful in the summer since I wear a lot of Lilly Pulitzer and those are playful prints (elephants are one of their more common print themes, too!), so this might work. Now if I could find it for the same low price as I found my small Loewe basket bag at Nordstrom Rack last weekend, then I would buy it in a heartbeat, no second thought!


----------



## viewwing

My first Loewe basket- the small shell. Have been contemplating a basket for a while. Since it’s this seasons most used bag I thought I’d splurge on one! Loewe has so many nice ones! This is my first… May not be my last.  I chose it because it’s not too bulky (i am super petite), it’s simple , very light and sturdy.
@sassification your post inspired me too!


----------



## Katinahat

fettfleck said:


> Yes, it also is not small! I took it for a stroll several days and had still plenty of space, though even packing a small other purse while using the cactus pouch (which limited the space). Put some things outside the pouch, too. Pretty cool summer bag. I did not regret splurging on it.
> 
> Here is a size reference pic, perhaps that is helpful for those who is debating about the sizing. I am 5“2‘, no heels on the pic. I thought the size look perfect on me, the medium also looked good, but not so cute anymore (I know, vain. ). The medium looked more like a tote, while the small still looked like a handbag.
> 
> View attachment 5417573
> 
> View attachment 5417574
> 
> 
> The elephant basket I think is kind of cute, especially the striped one, but would be too playful for my style... I would rather enjoy the smaller coin purses. But, that is just my preference.


What beautiful pictures! You look incredible and you look like you are somewhere incredible! 

I agree about the elephant. It is super cute but not really my style. However, I also agree with @DME, if I found it for the price of the other reduced one I’d buy it too!

@viewwing your new bag is gorgeous. I think you picked well.


----------



## DME

Full disclosure since I only referenced it in this thread, I was able to snag this small basket bag at Nordstrom Rack for a steal. It was on clearance, then I received an extra 25% off with their Clear the Rack promotion. I got it for $87.72 USD! I had been wanting a straw/raffia bag for some time and was inspired by the larger version @Katinahat has.


----------



## ggnyc

Lillianlm said:


> View attachment 5406632
> View attachment 5406633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> I normally never buy open topped handbags, but I fell in love with this bag last year and used it with the dust bag. Then, a few months ago, I saw this owl sack online and impulsively bought it. Now I’m marrying the two and I couldn’t be happier. They are coming to the beach with me this weekend.


Is your dustbag also from Loewe or is it from somewhere else? I've looked at buying one of their dust bags but can't quite bring myself to spend that much money. They are so so so cute though!! Perfect for our basket bags for sure.


----------



## Lillianlm

ggnyc said:


> Is your dustbag also from Loewe or is it from somewhere else? I've looked at buying one of their dust bags but can't quite bring myself to spend that much money. They are so so so cute though!! Perfect for our basket bags for sure.



It’s from Loewe and technically called a cotton drawstring pouch. It was an impulse purchase when I saw the pattern. Frankly, you can always use the cotton dust bag that comes with the handbag as an interior pouch, but I find the leather drawstrings of the owl pouch easier to manipulate than the dust bag drawstrings. I’m glad I’m bought my pouch!


----------



## Lillianlm

ggnyc said:


> Is your dustbag also from Loewe or is it from somewhere else? I've looked at buying one of their dust bags but can't quite bring myself to spend that much money. They are so so so cute though!! Perfect for our basket bags for sure.



I’ll give you some more reasons to purchase the drawstring pouch, if you’re considering it. It’s a beautiful brushed cotton that’s lined with the Loewe herringbone liner, so it stands on its own. It stands up in the basket. Also, as mentioned above, the leather drawstrings are easier to manipulate and I find it easier to get in the basket bag (both if the drawstrings are open or tightened) than when I used the dust bag last year (before buying this pouch). I’m attaching some photos of the pouch in my basket bag and the pouch standing up on its own. The pouch is empty in all photos.


----------



## sassification

viewwing said:


> My first Loewe basket- the small shell. Have been contemplating a basket for a while. Since it’s this seasons most used bag I thought I’d splurge on one! Loewe has so many nice ones! This is my first… May not be my last.  I chose it because it’s not too bulky (i am super petite), it’s simple , very light and sturdy.
> @sassification your post inspired me too!
> 
> View attachment 5420365




Lovely!! I tried the small but i cant fit much in it.. LOL. I do like the look of the small but i went for functionality, also the strap drop on the medium is more comfortable for me.. i am 1.64cm


----------



## viewwing

sassification said:


> Lovely!! I tried the small but i cant fit much in it.. LOL. I do like the look of the small but i went for functionality, also the strap drop on the medium is more comfortable for me.. i am 1.64cm


The small was just right for me And the things I carry. I won’t be using it as a beach bag, just gonna use it for markets and brunch!   Have you usedyours? How do u find it so far?


----------



## Greentea

DME said:


> Full disclosure since I only referenced it in this thread, I was able to snag this small basket bag at Nordstrom Rack for a steal. It was on clearance, then I received an extra 25% off with their Clear the Rack promotion. I got it for $87.72 USD! I had been wanting a straw/raffia bag for some time and was inspired by the larger version @Katinahat has.
> 
> View attachment 5420949


NO WAYYYYYY!!!!!!! So jealous


----------



## CaroG

Hi ladies!
I’m thinking about buying an Ibiza medium basket bag… would you recommend it?
Thanks!


----------



## viewwing

CaroG said:


> Hi ladies!
> I’m thinking about buying an Ibiza medium basket bag… would you recommend it?
> Thanks!


Hi, which one? There are many Ibiza basket bags.


----------



## sassification

Ahhhhhhh i cant help it, brought her home with me! The square small basket bag had been on my mind along with the small basket bag..

But the leaves used on the small basket bag didnt speak to me as much as the ones on the square basket bag.. although i love the look of the small basket so much, its so cute esp with a Loewe charm


----------



## viewwing

sassification said:


> Ahhhhhhh i cant help it, brought her home with me! The square small basket bag had been on my mind along with the small basket bag..
> 
> But the leaves used on the small basket bag didnt speak to me as much as the ones on the square basket bag.. although i love the look of the small basket so much, its so cute esp with a Loewe charm
> 
> View attachment 5424624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424645


How is it compared to the shell one? Which do u like better?


----------



## sassification

viewwing said:


> How is it compared to the shell one? Which do u like better?



They have very different asthetics, both are nice but i find that my shell bag is very stiff.. i actually prefer it to be more open for easy access of items.

I like this better than the shell one because the shell bag in medium can be heavier compared to these counterparts @.@ weight-wise, shell bag in small should be fine but i find the small shell bag sticks out width-wise just a bit too much for me.. though i really enjoy the longer straps that the shell bag has, it drapes very nicely as a tote while the square basket may not fit under the arm as nicely

This square bag holds much less than i would like it to, i cant fit both umbrella and water bottle and cardigan at the same time.. but if i need to hold more, i figured i could go for my Neverfull MM. So this is a good S/M size for days when i can carry less! Plus i like the look of it a lil better


----------



## CaroG

viewwing said:


> Hi, which one? There are many Ibiza basket bags.



Oups! 
That would be the small square basket bag in raffia and calfskin. But, I see on their website that there is no lining. Is it present only in previous collection?
Thanks!


----------



## viewwing

CaroG said:


> Oups!
> That would be the small square basket bag in raffia and calfskin. But, I see on their website that there is no lining. Is it present only in previous collection?
> Thanks!


I believe most Loewe raffia bags are very sturdy. That particular model has no lining. You can use the dust bag that comes with it as a lining. Scroll up along this thread you should see some pics of it here. It’s been around for a few summers now.


----------



## CaroG

viewwing said:


> I believe most Loewe raffia bags are very sturdy. That particular model has no lining. You can use the dust bag that comes with it as a lining. Scroll up along this thread you should see some pics of it here. It’s been around for a few summers now.


Thanks! I just saw also the lining pouch that can be added. Very tempting!


----------



## sassification

I needed space so badly i found a way to hang my airpods outside and also as a bag charm ♡☆♤♧◇

LOL

Its easier to find my airpods this way too


----------



## jelliedfeels

DME said:


> Full disclosure since I only referenced it in this thread, I was able to snag this small basket bag at Nordstrom Rack for a steal. It was on clearance, then I received an extra 25% off with their Clear the Rack promotion. I got it for $87.72 USD! I had been wanting a straw/raffia bag for some time and was inspired by the larger version @Katinahat has.
> 
> View attachment 5420949


That’s insanely good. Did you buy it in the winter or this month?


----------



## DME

jelliedfeels said:


> That’s insanely good. Did you buy it in the winter or this month?



I bought it at the end of last month (over Memorial Day weekend in the U.S.). I still have no idea how it happened since it seems like something that should have been too good to be true, but I’m not complaining.


----------



## viewwing

Wow! So hard to get my hands on this one!


----------



## Katinahat

viewwing said:


> Wow! So hard to get my hands on this one!


Wow! This is gorgeous! I love the patterns.


----------



## nvie

viewwing said:


> Wow! So hard to get my hands on this one!


That’s really nice!


----------



## Lillianlm

This basket bag completes the coastal grandma look!


----------



## sassification

viewwing said:


> Wow! So hard to get my hands on this one!


I dont see this in my local store the last time i went! Nice! What material are the pink and yellow parts? Are they like threads?


----------



## viewwing

sassification said:


> I dont see this in my local store the last time i went! Nice! What material are the pink and yellow parts? Are they like threads?


Yes...it’s some kind of yarn. this style is so hard to get! My SA specially ordered it in for me.


----------



## sassification

viewwing said:


> Yes...it’s some kind of yarn. this style is so hard to get! My SA specially ordered it in for me.



Wow, i'll bet! 

Enjoy the bag! 

I like it but i will be terrified of staining the yarn..


----------



## viewwing

sassification said:


> Wow, i'll bet!
> 
> Enjoy the bag!
> 
> I like it but i will be terrified of staining the yarn..


I didn’t even think of that!  Will just enjoy it now that I have it!


----------



## sassification

viewwing said:


> I didn’t even think of that!  Will just enjoy it now that I have it!


That was my worry with the raffia or basket bag too... but i also decided to jusy enjoy while it lasts.. it is not going to be like LV canvas or chanel caviar where i expect it to be pristine for years! Lol. Different price point completely.


----------



## viewwing

sassification said:


> That was my worry with the raffia or basket bag too... but i also decided to jusy enjoy while it lasts.. it is not going to be like LV canvas or chanel caviar where i expect it to be pristine for years! Lol. Different price point completely.


Exactly! However,, Loewe has pretty sturdy and strong weaves. My SA said I could always take it back for repair if it comes undone, so no worries. Let’s enjoy our summer bags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Wow! So hard to get my hands on this one!


Gorgeous! Such a cheery mix of colors!


----------



## Greentea

viewwing said:


> Wow! So hard to get my hands on this one!


A stunner


----------



## bolobao

Sharing my square basket bag  I love her so far!


----------



## catmdl

Does anyone have the elephant basket bag? Thinking of getting it but haven’t been able to find many reviews etc. on this one in particular!


----------



## HavPlenty

I am so in love with the square basket tote. I have carried it everyday since I got back from vacation early June. I carried it while on vacation but since I've been home I haven't carried another bag. Just so perfect for the summer.


----------



## Katinahat

My large basket is perfect for travel, beach trips, picnics and summer shopping but I find it a bit large for more everyday use. It’s exactly what I wanted and I’m glad I got it when I did as it’s nearly doubled in price since 2019.


----------



## Katinahat

catmdl said:


> Does anyone have the elephant basket bag? Thinking of getting it but haven’t been able to find many reviews etc. on this one in particular!


I’m afraid I don’t but I think it looks cool! I’d just be concerned it might date for me as I try to buy forever items. It’s a lovely bag. I hope some one help you.


----------



## ladymadame

I’m thinking a lot about Square Basket,but don’t have Loewe store near me. What does it fit? Is it a work bag?


----------



## HavPlenty

ladymadame said:


> I’m thinking a lot about Square Basket,but don’t have Loewe store near me. What does it fit? Is it a work bag?


Its a smallish to medium bag. I fit a card case, small wallet, mini pochette, phone, sunglasses, keys and a water bottle. I use a bag organizer with a zip top.


----------



## Lillianlm

ggnyc said:


> Is your dustbag also from Loewe or is it from somewhere else? I've looked at buying one of their dust bags but can't quite bring myself to spend that much money. They are so so so cute though!! Perfect for our basket bags for sure.


I see that the owl drawstring pouch is on sale on Loewe.com .


----------



## HavPlenty

I don't know why my pics are so big. Yikes!


----------



## fsadeli

Anyone from Singapore could share with me hows the basket stocks in store? Looking to get a square tote or small tan basket while I'm on vacation there next month


----------



## ladymadame

HavPlenty said:


> Its a smallish to medium bag. I fit a card case, small wallet, mini pochette, phone, sunglasses, keys and a water bottle. I use a bag organizer with a zip top.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572802


Thank you. It fits enough for every day bag. Where did you get you organizer? How long do you have this bag- any wear and tear?


----------



## HavPlenty

ladymadame said:


> Thank you. It fits enough for every day bag. Where did you get you organizer? How long do you have this bag- any wear and tear?



I got the organizer from Amazon. I got it at the end of May. I've carried it everyday since the 2nd week of June. I have not carried any other bag. It's perfect for summer. No wear and tear at all. I did get some dirt on the bottom but I wiped it off.


----------



## hijulisa

HELP!! I just got the totoro x loewe basket bag from VC. 
Described "As new". Upon inspection I noticed some tearing of the reeds at the bottom which were actually photographed but I just didn't notice it. I don't think I can do anything in terms of disputing it this point because it was in the pictures, but does anyone have any tips on how I could fix this/reinforce the bottom?


----------



## Katinahat

hijulisa said:


> HELP!! I just got the totoro x loewe basket bag from VC.
> Described "As new". Upon inspection I noticed some tearing of the reeds at the bottom which were actually photographed but I just didn't notice it. I don't think I can do anything in terms of disputing it this point because it was in the pictures, but does anyone have any tips on how I could fix this/reinforce the bottom?
> View attachment 5593451


I’m not sure on how to reinforce but I can confirm that several new basket bags I picked from had this issue on the under side so it could still be “as new”. I hope you can sort it to your satisfaction.


----------



## hijulisa

Katinahat said:


> I’m not sure on how to reinforce but I can confirm that several new badket bags I picked from had this issue on the under side so it could still be “as new”. I hope you can sort it to your satisfaction.


thank you for the info!


----------



## Mcrib91

I bought the Loewe basket medium in the rosemary/green at the end of April in Lisbon and barely used the bag. I can count the number of times and occasions I used this bag because it has been literally 4x…since purchase and just recently I noticed on the bottom of the bag, the straw is cracking/coming apart. I went into the Loewe store in NYC today because Loewe customer service said to go into an official store so they can assess. 

The store associate said it’s typical for the bag because it’s made of raffia. I understand and knew I wasn’t going to be having this bag for years due to the nature of the bag, but come on, it shouldn’t be falling apart after a few uses. I was so shocked that after spending $450 on the bag and with the limited use, this was considered”normal”?

If I had known, I wouldn’t have purchased their bag in the first place.


----------



## jen_sparro

Mcrib91 said:


> I bought the Loewe basket medium in the rosemary/green at the end of April in Lisbon and barely used the bag. I can count the number of times and occasions I used this bag because it has been literally 4x…since purchase and just recently I noticed on the bottom of the bag, the straw is cracking/coming apart. I went into the Loewe store in NYC today because Loewe customer service said to go into an official store so they can assess.
> 
> The store associate said it’s typical for the bag because it’s made of raffia. I understand and knew I wasn’t going to be having this bag for years due to the nature of the bag, but come on, it shouldn’t be falling apart after a few uses. I was so shocked that after spending $450 on the bag and with the limited use, this was considered”normal”?
> 
> If I had known, I wouldn’t have purchased their bag in the first place.


Did  they offer to repair at all? Or just classed as "wear and tear" and shrugged their shoulders?

I'd like a basket bag but hesitant to order online if broken raffia is considered acceptable when so new...


----------



## Mcrib91

DO NOT BUY. It’s not worth it.


----------



## viewwing

jen_sparro said:


> Did  they offer to repair at all? Or just classed as "wear and tear" and shrugged their shoulders?
> I'd like a basket bag but hesitant to order online if broken raffia is considered acceptable when so new...





Mcrib91 said:


> DO NOT BUY. It’s not worth it.


My SA assured me they are able to repair it.


----------



## Mcrib91

I was told they don’t do raffia repairs: they would have to weave the raffia all over again and essentially get a new bag. 

The sa in store said no repairs on raffia. If it was leather, sure. But no raffia.


----------



## viewwing

Mcrib91 said:


> I was told they don’t do raffia repairs: they would have to weave the raffia all over again and essentially get a new bag.
> 
> The sa in store said no repairs on raffia. If it was leather, sure. But no raffia.


Conflicting info I see.i will text my sa again to make sure. Maybe different country policies.


----------



## hijulisa

Mcrib91 said:


> I bought the Loewe basket medium in the rosemary/green at the end of April in Lisbon and barely used the bag. I can count the number of times and occasions I used this bag because it has been literally 4x…since purchase and just recently I noticed on the bottom of the bag, the straw is cracking/coming apart. I went into the Loewe store in NYC today because Loewe customer service said to go into an official store so they can assess.
> 
> The store associate said it’s typical for the bag because it’s made of raffia. I understand and knew I wasn’t going to be having this bag for years due to the nature of the bag, but come on, it shouldn’t be falling apart after a few uses. I was so shocked that after spending $450 on the bag and with the limited use, this was considered”normal”?
> 
> If I had known, I wouldn’t have purchased their bag in the first place.


Can you share a picture of the cracking? Is it similar to mine? I posted it a couple posts above yours.


----------



## viewwing

Mcrib91 said:


> I was told they don’t do raffia repairs: they would have to weave the raffia all over again and essentially get a new bag.
> 
> The sa in store said no repairs on raffia. If it was leather, sure. But no raffia.


I double checked with my sa and it’s confirm both leather bags and baskets have a two year warranty and will be repaired without cost during this time.


----------



## hijulisa

hijulisa said:


> HELP!! I just got the totoro x loewe basket bag from VC.
> Described "As new". Upon inspection I noticed some tearing of the reeds at the bottom which were actually photographed but I just didn't notice it. I don't think I can do anything in terms of disputing it this point because it was in the pictures, but does anyone have any tips on how I could fix this/reinforce the bottom?
> View attachment 5593451




An update to this: I was able to connect with a customer representative that was willing to have the bag shipped for inspection.

Ultimately Loewe re-weaved the bottom of the bag and sent it back to me!


----------



## viewwing

hijulisa said:


> An update to this: I was able to connect with a customer representative that was willing to have the bag shipped for inspection.
> 
> Ultimately Loewe re-weaved the bottom of the bag and sent it back to me!


Yes, that’s was what I was told they would do. Happy for you it turned out well!


----------

